
Hotel booking sites to end 'misleading' sales - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47141538
======
robin_reala
There was an interesting article recently framing the designing in of anxiety
as an accessibility issue:
[https://developer.paciellogroup.com/blog/2018/08/a-web-of-
an...](https://developer.paciellogroup.com/blog/2018/08/a-web-of-anxiety-
accessibility-for-people-with-anxiety-and-panic-disorders-part-1/) . This
really made me reevaluate dark patterns as not just tedious but as actively
harmful to large sets of the population. The use of AB testing is fine in and
of itself, but only when the results are analysed with things like this in
mind; it’s all too easy to micro-iterate your way to a solution like this.

------
throwaway98121
My spouse and I were wanting to visit NYC last spring. A hotel + flight
package for three nights was listed as $800 per person because of a last
minute sale. Okay so $1600 plus maybe another 10% in tax?

Nope. By the time you’re really settled on this is where you’ll stay and this
is when you’ll fly out and return and your spouse is excited, the final price
is more like $2500, not counting a daily resort fee of another $35 that will
go directly to the hotel once you get there.

So from $800 a person to $2600 for two people. Yeah no thanks.

------
Chazprime
It’d be great if the misleading airline prices were next; it’s becoming
increasingly common to price out flights only to see an increase within a few
hours.

~~~
dewey
That’s probably mostly due to different price categories selling out. I have
the feeling that people come up with conspiracy theories about airline pricing
way too quickly.

Even the “private browser window” trick seems mostly anecdotally or very
specific to some airlines. I could never verify it myself.

This is a good starter:
[https://youtu.be/72hlr-E7KA0](https://youtu.be/72hlr-E7KA0)

